# Midwest Airlines ends transfers to AGR



## Ispolkom (Sep 19, 2008)

To quote their Web site:

As of October 31, members will not be able to transfer Midwest Miles into Amtrak points. Members will still be able to redeem miles for awards on Amtrak.

Redemption seems to not be as good a deal. If I had lots of Midwest miles, I'd transfer them now.


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 19, 2008)

Well, that's 2 airlines down. :angry: I wonder when the Continental=>Amtrak transfer option will end? :huh:


----------



## edding (Sep 19, 2008)

Speaking of which, being paranoid, this morning I transferred 20,000miles from my Continental OnePass account to AGR. I'm not sure why I didn't transfer all my Onepass miles because it's getting exceedingly difficult to book a saver award on Continental making the points close to useless anyway. I'll definitely be on the lookout for word that Continental is stopping the transfer.

Ed


----------



## Trogdor (Sep 19, 2008)

Ending the Midwest -> Amtrak transfer doesn't mean much, since it doesn't seem likely that Midwest Airlines is really going to last all that much longer anyway. They've already cut the airline basically in half in the last few months.


----------



## Guest_soitgoes_* (Sep 19, 2008)

Continental and Amtrak have a much closer relationship than Midwest and Amtrak (President's Club, codeshares, reciprocal point earning, etc.). Further, Midwest has been sort of gradually crippling the transfer relationship over the past year or so.

That is not to say the Continental relationship will last forever, but only that the Midwest change shouldn't cause undue concern. Certainly the potential Continental-United merger could mean changes in the transfer program, and having points parked where you'd be more likely to use them is perhaps better.


----------



## Guest_soitgoes_* (Sep 19, 2008)

Can you provide a link to the source?

I can't find it on either the AGR news page or the Midwest mileage exchange page (the latest update there is their 5,000 mile annual limit).

http://www.midwestairlines.com/MidwestMile...geExchange.aspx

http://amtrakguestrewards.com/index.cfm?ca...p;loc=news.html


----------



## sechs (Sep 20, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> Well, that's 2 airlines down. :angry: I wonder when the Continental=>Amtrak transfer option will end? :huh:


I think that this really has a lot to do with how well they integrate with United and US Airways.

Maybe they can get United to come back to the fold.


----------



## Ispolkom (Sep 21, 2008)

Guest_soitgoes_* said:


> Can you provide a link to the source?I can't find it on either the AGR news page or the Midwest mileage exchange page (the latest update there is their 5,000 mile annual limit).
> 
> http://www.midwestairlines.com/MidwestMile...geExchange.aspx
> 
> http://amtrakguestrewards.com/index.cfm?ca...p;loc=news.html


Here's what I found:

http://www.midwestairlines.com/MidwestMiles/MilesNews.aspx

It does look like Midwest might just go bankrupt before the 10/31 deadline. It's a shame because I found that the provided much better service than Northwest. Of course now that I've sworn off flying it's all academic to me.


----------



## rtabern (Oct 20, 2008)

rmadisonwi said:


> Ending the Midwest -> Amtrak transfer doesn't mean much, since it doesn't seem likely that Midwest Airlines is really going to last all that much longer anyway. They've already cut the airline basically in half in the last few months.


As rmadisonwi can probably atest to living in Milwaukee for many years as well... it's a darn shame!

I would always fly Midwest out to LAX because the direct flight was great. I could get from my condo in suburban Milwaukee to my best friend's apartment in Santa Monica in about 5 1/2 hours... door-to-door!

Now I think they fly to LAX, but you have to transfer in Kansas City... or they stop in Kansas City and you stay on the plane?

When I went to LAX last month, I booked AirTran because (at the time) they were still offering direct MKE-LAX flights. Then they also stopped that and now you have to fly MKE-ATL-LAX... even worse.

Midwest will be missed though for us folks who hate O'Hare.

I have a free round-trip on Midwest I haven't used after getting bumped from a BOS-MKE flight last June... guess I'd better use that up before they go belly-up. 

Save the cookies!


----------

